# Handles for tools from RusDemka



## drycreek (Nov 12, 2012)

Only had time to do two, one on the left is obvious walnut and the one on the right is mulberry (first things I've turned in 40 years) I'm in trouble now. http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/HHHphoto.jpg


----------



## RusDemka (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks Good Larry..


----------



## robert421960 (Nov 12, 2012)

those look nice. now your in trouble


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 12, 2012)

Look great. Your addicted now. Rick


----------



## Patrude (Nov 13, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Only had time to do two, one on the left is obvious walnut and the one on the right is mulberry (first things I've turned in 40 years) I'm in trouble now. http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/HHHphoto.jpg



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:Great job turning those handles. You might as well hang a great big hook over your lathe, cause you'll never get away now:teethlaugh::teethlaugh:Good job


----------

